# Critics hit out at new Canadian obligatory English test for all immigrants



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A new English test for immigrants wanting to move to Canada has been criticised as being inflexible and creating unnecessary red tape.Two English professors who both have PhDs in English literature say it is a waste if time and money for native English speaking people and those who have qualifications to be compelled to take [...]

Click to read the full news article: Critics hit out at new Canadian obligatory English test for all immigrants...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## DianaCanada (May 1, 2010)

Part of the faster immigration to Canada initiative was to eleminate the need for an interview , CIC like to see english tests to rest assured who ever is being granted residency is meeting the regualtions.

Still in the application form CIC ask the applicant if she has taked the standard test, and if not, CIC asks the applicant to submit evidence of language abilities.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

I agree with the tests, the Uk should have had it years ago, News stories which have been highlighted with some doctors and nurses not fully understanding what they have heard or read have caused serious problems for patients and in some cases death, CIC HAVE MY VOTE IN THIS


----------



## Welcan82 (Aug 8, 2010)

patient man said:


> I agree with the tests, the Uk should have had it years ago, News stories which have been highlighted with some doctors and nurses not fully understanding what they have heard or read have caused serious problems for patients and in some cases death, CIC HAVE MY VOTE IN THIS


Valid point, but for someone like myself who was born in the UK and went through the British education system and covered all of my subjects through the medium of English, surely this is evidence enough that I can speak English? 

In another thread on here I posted a copy of the reply I received from the CIC in London regarding this issue, they're attitude was: if English isn't my first language then I should do the test, so I've taken this to mean that I do not need to do it... Just hope I'm not wrong!


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

As of June 26 if you're applying for PR as a skilled worker you have to do the English (or French) test, regardless.

I think it's to avoid all the fraud in peoples applications, which finds supposedly qualified and English speaking migrants turning up in Canada who can't communicate in any of the two official languages.


----------



## Welcan82 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ah right, so does that mean if you submitted the initial application before June 26 then it does not apply to you? It all seems a little vague to be honest!


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

i suppose it wont but check just in case, better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Welcan82 (Aug 8, 2010)

Cheers Patient man, I did send them this question a couple of weeks ago. When they eventually got back to me this is pretty much what they said, they could have made it clearer to be honest!


----------



## blue monday (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcan82 said:


> Valid point, but for someone like myself who was born in the UK and went through the British education system and covered all of my subjects through the medium of English, surely this is evidence enough that I can speak English?
> 
> In another thread on here I posted a copy of the reply I received from the CIC in London regarding this issue, they're attitude was: if English isn't my first language then I should do the test, so I've taken this to mean that I do not need to do it... Just hope I'm not wrong!


However there are 'British citizens' who can hardly speak a word of English, so the question would be how do you differentiate between UK citizens who can speak English and those who can't?

I still find it odd that if I eventually go for citizenship I have to swear allegiance to the queen even though i'm British.


----------



## Welcan82 (Aug 8, 2010)

True, there certainly are. But surely anyone who completed primary and secondary education in the UK should be able to speak, read and write in English to at least an average standard? 

As for pledging allegiance, that does seem a little odd... The CIC seems to have a 'one size fits all' approach to the PR procedure.


----------

